# If you own an ECDM and ride hard...



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

You might want to pull the upper shock bolt an inspect it for bending.

Don't ask how, Sherwood designed a double shear pivot which is inherently strong, but we bent the you know what out of our bolt. It was visibly bent, but rolling it on a flat surface with head hung off the edge had it wobbling like a drunken sailor.

BTW, this is in regards to the 6mm series of bolts. I beleive the long travel rockers have 8mm bolts. I don't know if later frames, (ours is an 06) were upgraded to 8mm.

Before anyone gets all crazy thinking it's from bottoming, nope...We seldom use more than 90% of the stroke on the biggest routine hits and we have a super progressive bottoming control since we run a DHX 5.0 air.

One contributing factor may be the bolt is stainless.

Being as it is October, this may be a good replacement during some of the winter tuneups.

I'm trying to source some USA made high grade replacements. I'll let you know how it pans out.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

During the rear end rebuild, I found our upper shock bolt bent. After a short discussion with Sherwood at Ventana, I also learned, that for our ECDM, we could gain additional rear end stiffness by replacing not only the upper shock bolt but also all the suspension pivot bolts.

These bolts high end metric fasteners are not available from Ventana. So, I had to order by the box from the fastener manufacturer.

If anyone has an interest in upgrading there ECDM, shoot me a PM and I can send the fasteners for what they cost me plus some USPS shipping.

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I'll check mine this weekend. I may pick up some of your bolts just as spares.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Reviving an older topic.

If anyone is interested, I have upper shock bolts, and some of the pivot bolts.

If you want 2 shock bolts and a set of pivot bolts, what I paid, plus USPS shipping is within pennies of $12.

If you want shock bolts alone, 2 of those plus shipping is $8.

So that everyone knows, the shock bolts are a few mm longer than stock, but can be trimmed.

PK


----------

